# Kann keine Games mehr über den Origin-Store kaufen



## Trefoil80 (24. März 2013)

*Kann keine Games mehr über den Origin-Store kaufen*

Moin,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich keine Spiele mehr über den Origin-Store kaufen kann.
Es erscheint immer "Autorisierung der Zahlung fehlgeschlagen". Dabei ist es völlig egal, welche Zahlungsmethode ich ausgewählt habe.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

Gruß
Freyny80


----------



## Koyote (28. März 2013)

*AW: Kann keine Games mehr über den Origin-Store kaufen*

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass du mehrmals versuch hast etwas zu kaufen und es dann abgebrochen hast? War bei mir auch mal, dann musste ich einige Zeit warten und habe es dann erneut versucht - ging.


----------

